# كن خبير لحام



## احمد عباس الخطيب (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*




*

*والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الخلق والمرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم *
*وبعد...
لقد وجدت نفسى اقوم ببحث عن اللحام من الالف الى الياء*
*فجمعت من ملتقانا العزيز معظم ما كان عن اللحام*
*للسهولة فى الجمع والأفادة لكل متخصص وغيره*
*فقد طرحتها فى الاتى ..*
*راجيا من الله خالص الدعاء وتقبل الفكرة وطريقة طرحى للموضوع*

*..........*
*
أفضل مرجع لجميع مواد اللحام من أسياخ واسلاك وبودرة لجميع انواع المعادن والسبائك هو *​
*
ASME, Section II Part C 
ولكن للتبسيط يمكن الاستعانة بالكتيبات الخاصة بالشركات المصنعة لمواد اللحام مثل ايساب او بوهلر أو كوبى استيل

KOBELCO

وكذلك 
ESAB Welding Handbook ​*

*.................
*

*ويمكن مراجعة قائمة الكتب والمواصفات والاكواد الصادرة عن AWS　فى الربط التالي
https://www.awspubs.com/allprods.php*



*.............
*​
*موقع فى تصميم وصلات اللحام 

http://www.engineersedge.com/weld_design_menu.shtml​*​






*
ودى من اجمل الكتب فى اللحام​*

*] welding*​
*welding books*​

*....................
*


*ودى محاضرات مرئية عن اللحام*
*على الروابط التالية*
*..*
*.*​


*Laser welding of jewellery.*​
*Tool repair using laser welding*​
*Laser spot and seam welding.*​
*Laser welding of battery cases.*​
*Friction-stir welding.*​
*Friction-stir welding of steel pipes.*​
*Arc welding.*​
*Friction welding of titanium.*​
*Friction welding of aluminium.*​
*Fluid flow in weld pool*​

*Laser welding of aluminium car.*​
*Remote laser welding of automotive components.*​
*Variety of laser welding applications at Porsche.*​
*.........*

*وده موقع ..من الآخر ..هو الافادة *
*فى اللحام*

Welding Engineering And Technologyhttp://eng4all.yoo7.com/ 
:: Welding science Forums
:: Welding And Cutting Processes


*.............*





*العر ض الاولعن اللحام*
*حمل من المرفقات*




BASIC WELDING.zip‏

*العرض الثاني يتحدث عن عيوب اللحام 

http://www.drr.cc/up12/defects%20of%20welding.pdf*​*

*
.......
...

[*وده موقع عبارة عن موسوعة شاملة للطرق الاربع موضحا بلفلاشات التفاعلية و فيه شرح وافى جدا جدا ده بالاضافة للتدريبات التفاعلية
اللنك
http://onlineshowcase.tafensw.edu.au...accessible.htm*



.............
......


*اليكم موقع اكاديمية اللحام المصريه بمسطرد*
*http://www.ewaegypt.org/*
..............

*موقع مركز بحوث و تطوير الفلزات بحلوان 
*
*http://www.cmrdi.sci.eg/index.htm*

............

*ودى مقالات* 
*من معهد ماساشوسيتس الشهير*
*MIT
الآتي ل د/ توماس إدجر :
**(1)
محاضرات (عروض تقديمية بالباور بوينت, فيديو , صوتي)*
*handouts* 
*روابط*
*و ........اكتشف
**http://web.mit.edu/3.37/www/frame.html*


*(2)
**http://eagar.mit.edu/EagarPapers/*

*أبحاثه المنشورة في المجلات غير المجانية . استعمل -إذا أردت- برامج تحميل المواقع الكاملة--->*
*مثال:
**http://files.tenmax.com/Teleport_Pro_Installer.exe*



..........



*واذا كنت مهتم بمجال هندسة لحام المعادن فشارك معنا فى مجموعة اللحامون العرب

للأشتراك فى المجموعة اضغط على الوصلة
**اللحامون العرب *

....................

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## moseif84 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلمم يهندسة


----------



## حمودة باشا (26 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you


----------



## reeef (28 نوفمبر 2008)

انت رااااااااائع


----------



## النجم الماسى (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى ريان (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا واشير الى محاضرة جميلة جدا جدا احضرها لنا احد الاخوة فى المنتدى عن اللحام والتجليخ روعه وبالصورمن مواقع العمل شىء خيال
link here
_http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/07/manufacturing-systems.html_
وهذا الكتاب مقدمة فى اللحام
link here
introduction to Welding


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على مروركم الكريم 
وجزاك الله خيرا اخى مصطفى ريان على الاضافة


----------



## مجدي حسين المصري (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد جزاك الله خير وبجد كميه معلومات ليها قيمه عاليه جداا
تسلم بجد


----------



## صبحى الشيخ (29 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفى علمك وزادك الله علما وعملا صالحا ونافعا


----------



## مهندس لحام اركون (2 يناير 2010)

تسلم ياغالي ولا تحرمنا من جديدك


----------



## علاء الجمسى (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الرائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبيد العنزي (4 يناير 2010)

الف شكرررر
مجهود رائع


----------



## bakeraf (23 مايو 2011)

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*​


----------

